# KVD wins on Smith Mountain



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

What a tournament, and KVD takes top honors once again.

What was most appealing to me is he won it on spinning gear (granted, the fish were spawning). This goes to show that spinning gear can still hang with a stout flippin rod. I personally still love my spinning gear, and always will, but as you all know, there are times we need the flippin stick. I've heard guys say, I don't even carry a spinning reel on my boat, and I think to myself why not.

Way to go for KVD, and the spinning gear. 

the end.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I think that's what keeps KVD separated from the pack. He sticks to his guns when the bite is slow, but if he senses the need for change, he changes it up and finds his groove.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, Iaconelli used spinning gear to throw a super finesse worm as a follow up after having a fish short strike another lure for his winning fish in the '03 Classic. I always keep one on the boat, but it doesn't see much action at all unless things get real bad and I have to go to finesse fishing.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I personally prefer baitcasters but use spinning when the method required to catch fish is better suited to spinning.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

If I am forced to use spinning gear, I'm not a happy camper. That usually means I'm not catching a thing and trying the last resort. I love my baitcasters and the power behind them. Spinning gear drives me crazy and I rarely even bring it anymore. I can throw almost any presentation on my baitcasters and really only use spinning gear for a drop shot.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Iaconelli also used alot of spinning gear in this years Classic and took second. I am still fairly new to baitcasters, but I have to say I prefer the power they have over spinning gear.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

KVD is the man spinning gear in some situations finess being one of them is a go to when the bight gets tough you just have to adapt change up to the right combination to get the job done thats what makes a god fisherman a great one and yes iconelli does through a lot of spinning rods that is why he is so competiev also gerat post guys


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i root for kvd good and bad times.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I've seen KVD throw jerkbaits with spinning gear too. Most would leave that only to baitcasters.


----------

